# New Rescue



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I attended Woofstock in Suwanee, Georgia over the weekend. This sweet little girl was there. She had been rescued from a puppy mill and has had numerous litters of puppies. Her previous adopter had returned her since she is an older dog and is having trouble with house training. She is mine now... so meet Stella.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome Stella:wub::wub::wub:!
You are such a cute little girl. What an adorable little face. I bet your new mommy is on the Cloud 9 from the happiness.

Iris, she is precious. Congrats on your new girl and thank you for saving her.
As I mentioned before - I'm disgusted by people, who do things like this - they use the poor little doggie to make money and then they dump the dog like it was an old rug....:angry::angry:......I'm fuming now.
And what about the people, who adopted her before you, took her home, gave her a false hope, that she would be loved and then they were inconvenienced by the need of training her. They didn't know her age and story before they took her home?! What is wrong with some people.
Thank goodness you came along. She will finally be loved, adored and spoiled like she deserves.

Girls you are in my prayers:ThankYou:.

Hugs and scratches,
Katie & Charlie.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

This is why I love this site. Thank you for the encouragement. Stella is asleep with my other dogs here on the bed next to me. She is a joy and I love her as much as I love the others. I am taking her to my vet on Thursday so keep your fingers crossed that she is okay. Even if she isn't, she is going to stay here with us and be a happy and spoiled little lady. Thank you so much. I wish I could ban puppy mills and keep them closed forever. In the meantime, my money goes to rescue organizations that continue to save these babies and find them good homes.

Stella sends her love to you and so do I.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, I hope she'll get the clean bill of health. She most definitely deserves it, poor little angel.
She looks so comfortable on the picture you posted. You're obviously doing a great job spoiling your new baby:wub:...awww, I'm sooooo happy for both of you. I bet she feels like she's home already - with her new loving mommy and new brothers and sisters.
Great story!
Please kiss her for me and keep the pictures coming .

Our love to all of you,
Katie & Charlie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi mom and Stella!!! She is a cutie for sure!! I hope she gets a clean bill of health from the vet. Multiple fluffs... I have 3 and probably will add a fourth!! Don't tell my hubby???? LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Stella is lucky to have you for her mommy. She'll have a great life now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad that you two found each other. Now the little Princess can FINALLY feel safe and secure ~ and know that the occassionally potty mistake is not a deal breaker  . I bet she just needed love to meet her fullest potential. She's very blessed to have you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:Welcome 3: What a special little angel....she is so lucky you have given her a home. Hoping her vet visit goes well. Please keep us posted and give Stella a kiss for me....she really looks so sweet. Post more pics when you can. Thanks to you for taking her in. :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM Iris and Stella!! This is a fabulous site! Stella is such a precious little girl! Thank you so much for saving this baby! 

Katie, people are just awful!! Just look at the rescue threads and you will see! Hard imagine there are so many horrible people in the world! 

Kisses and hugs to little stella!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As my Amy got older, her bladder would leak ,mostly as she slept, but sometimes during the day...so vet put her on some meds, had to give daily and it worked. It worked the next day actually. When Amy passsed I still have almost a full bottle,so my neighbour's older dog was having the same issues,so I gave her the pills and told her to try one..since she didn't want to take her to the vet. It worked,so she took her to the vet to verify and it was the same issue as Amy. Sadly once those pills were gone, she didn't refill and PTS her dog, not wanting to deal with one daily pill. Broke my heart,as it was the only thing effecting her sweet dog....

Hopefully it's not a serious issue. Most of the time it can be a pill a day remedy...


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

She's adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1: Iris, that was yours and Stella's lucky day. Did you go to Woof Fest thinking you were going to adopt or did you just see Stella and almost jump out of your skin wanting her? She's so beautiful. :wub::wub: Thank you so much for adopting her. At least the vet will check if there are any medical reasons for her housebreaking issues and if so you can get something to help. Otherwise she may well play follow the leader and pick up from your others what's acceptable. So happy you joined us on SM and hope to see many photos of Stella and the rest of your crew. Tell us about them too.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for saving that little angel, Iris. She looks absolutely beautiful. Because of you, she has a new life. One filled with love and attention unlike her past life as nothing more than a person's 'money making thing'. It's really upsetting how people's greed makes these poor babies suffer. 

I hope all will go well with her vet visit. Please keep us updated how your little angel is.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!! Stella is a BEAUTIFUL girl!! Thank you for taking her in and loving her!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

What a beautiful dog! Congratulations on finding and rescuing her! AFter "numerous" litters I don't think you can blame her for losing a little bladder control. I've only had 3 "litters" (of one ), and I have to be careful if I laugh too hard! Give Stella a big hug for me, and tell her this old lady definitely understands.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

awww Stella!! love the name!! she is so adorable!! love rescue pups <3 thank you for rescuing a maltie!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

God Bless you for taking her in, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Iris! Stella is an absolutely beautiful girl. You are a wonderful person for helping her and other Malts in need.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, it was a lucky weekend for both of you. Who could resist that beautiful face??:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cute little girl. I'm so glad you found each other.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Iris! 
We are neighbors, as I live in Buford! We will have to have a puppy play date sometime this summer. Stella is adorable - what a lucky young girl!


----------

